# Bop Pad Percussion Pad by Keith McMiller



## Garlu (Sep 4, 2020)

First impressions on the Bop Pad, by
Keith McMillen Instruments:

- easy to map different notes and cc parameters. (Something I missed on my previous Roland ancient SPD-6 pad).
[although I'd prefer to call notes by name "C3", in stead of by number "60"].
- great response, maybe ideal to play with sticks... for fingers, you have to hit it hard! I should look into the sensitibity control, for lighter touch! (This was a 5-10 min drive for first impressions btw).
- Easy to connect, by usb.
- It’d be great for them to include a bunch of pre-made presets for the known perc libraries out there. It seems I’ll have to do them myself.
- This device makes me want to revisit my libraries and do a killer perc combo/setup/template.
- Interesting that you can trigger multiple notes within the same pad or even trigger cc’s (thinking on a hit hat with the option to decide how close/open it is based on that cc? O control when to open/resolve a cymbal roll?)





- This device makes me cry and go back to study rudiments!




- relatively cheap
- thin and slick designed

Well done Keith McMillen Instruments!!! Looking forward to more... soon!!!


----------



## ghobii (Sep 6, 2020)

I bought the Quneo hoping to be able to do finger drumming but found it wasn't sensitive enough for my tastes. I'm not much of a drummer, but feel I do pretty good tapping on my desk. But soon as I have to apply some deliberate force to get a pad to trigger it throws me off. I did adjust the sensitivity and it still wasn't enough. I suppose with some practice I could get it to work, but who has time for that  Still looking for that controller that will sense the slightest brush of my finger.

Interestingly, my sons went to a coding bootcamp a few years ago and their teacher had worked for Keith McMillen writing some of the software.


----------



## Pier (Nov 23, 2020)

ghobii said:


> I bought the Quneo hoping to be able to do finger drumming but found it wasn't sensitive enough for my tastes.



The Boppad has a sensitivity setting although it's hidden in a settings menu. Since both the Boppad and the Quneo use the same smart fabric tech, maybe there is a setting somewhere in the software?


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Nov 23, 2020)

Love mine.

And yes, you can make it more sensitive to finger playing. I set it to the most sensitive setting for sticks too, because that's what it wants to be able to pick up buzz rolls.

Presets for popular percussion libraries would be very useful.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Nov 23, 2020)

Also, I'd suggest getting a cymbal stand for it.

The feel is better than having it on your desk. I noticed that right away when I played theirs at NAMM earlier this year (which feels like 20 years ago!).


----------



## D Halgren (Nov 23, 2020)

ghobii said:


> I bought the Quneo hoping to be able to do finger drumming but found it wasn't sensitive enough for my tastes. I'm not much of a drummer, but feel I do pretty good tapping on my desk. But soon as I have to apply some deliberate force to get a pad to trigger it throws me off. I did adjust the sensitivity and it still wasn't enough. I suppose with some practice I could get it to work, but who has time for that  Still looking for that controller that will sense the slightest brush of my finger.
> 
> Interestingly, my sons went to a coding bootcamp a few years ago and their teacher had worked for Keith McMillen writing some of the software.


Novation Launchpad Pro Mk3. I've heard the X has the same sensitivity, but I haven't tried it.


----------



## Pier (Nov 23, 2020)

D Halgren said:


> Novation Launchpad Pro Mk3. I've heard the X has the same sensitivity, but I haven't tried it.



I have the Launchpad X and it's great. Best finger pads I've owned. Much more consistent that those of my Push 2 for example.


----------



## Pier (Nov 23, 2020)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> Also, I'd suggest getting a cymbal stand for it.
> 
> The feel is better than having it on your desk. I noticed that right away when I played theirs at NAMM earlier this year (which feels like 20 years ago!).



Getting the cymbal mount is expensive where I live.

Have you tried with a snare stand? I'm considering that but I'm afraid the Boppad might be too small. And then there are the little black plastic holders which might get in the way.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Nov 23, 2020)

Pier said:


> Getting the cymbal mount is expensive where I live.
> 
> Have you tried with a snare stand? I'm considering that but I'm afraid the Boppad might be too small. And then there are the little black plastic holders which might get in the way.



I haven't tried a snare stand, but my guess is that you just need to decouple it from the desktop for a better feel. Maybe putting it on a piece of foam would have the same effect as the cymbal mount.

It's $30 in the US, I believe, which isn't cheap but not extortionary. And then you need the cymbal stand.


----------



## Pier (Nov 24, 2020)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> It's $30 in the US, I believe, which isn't cheap but not extortionary. And then you need the cymbal stand.



The problem is shipping.

It's not available on Amazon US and other dealers such as Sweewater do not solve the import taxes. In the end I'd have to pay about $100 + the cymbal stand.

Right now I'm using the Boppad on top of a Djembe which does the trick but is not very elegant...


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Nov 24, 2020)

By the way, the feel I'm talking about only applies to sticks. I can't tell the difference playing it with fingers, but with sticks it feels more live on the stand.


----------



## Pier (Nov 24, 2020)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> By the way, the feel I'm talking about only applies to sticks. I can't tell the difference playing it with fingers, but with sticks it feels more live on the stand.



I know what you mean. I've noticed when holding it with one hand and using a stick with the other that it rebounds more. I imagine having it on a surface absorbs some of the rebound or something.


----------



## ghobii (Nov 25, 2020)

Pier said:


> I have the Launchpad X and it's great. Best finger pads I've owned. Much more consistent that those of my Push 2 for example.



Ha! I just ordered a Launchpad X yesterday before seeing this thread! I'm more hopeful now that it was a good choice. I also wanted it as a way to play and experiment with microtonal scales, getting away from the traditional keyboard layout.


----------



## Davidrivero (Aug 18, 2021)

Garlu said:


> First impressions on the Bop Pad, by
> Keith McMillen Instruments:
> 
> - easy to map different notes and cc parameters. (Something I missed on my previous Roland ancient SPD-6 pad).
> ...





ghobii said:


> Compré el Quneo con la esperanza de poder tocar con los dedos, pero descubrí que no era lo suficientemente sensible para mi gusto. No soy muy baterista, pero siento que hago bastante bien tapping en mi escritorio. Pero tan pronto como tengo que aplicar una fuerza deliberada para que una almohadilla se active, me desconcierta. Ajusté la sensibilidad y todavía no fue suficiente. Supongo que con algo de práctica podría hacer que funcione, pero ¿quién tiene tiempo para eso?  Todavía estoy buscando ese controlador que detecte el más mínimo roce de mi dedo.
> 
> Curiosamente, mis hijos asistieron a un campo de entrenamiento de codificación hace unos años y su maestro había trabajado para Keith McMillen escribiendo parte del softwar


----------



## Davidrivero (Aug 18, 2021)

Garlu said:


> Primeras impresiones en el Bop Pad, por
> Instrumentos Keith McMillen :
> 
> - Fácil de mapear diferentes notas y parámetros cc. (Algo que eché de menos en mi antiguo pad SPD-6 de Roland anterior).
> ...


Buenas noches Vanessa. ¿Cómo te ha ido el Bop Pad durante este tiempo?. ¿Necesita un soporte o es firme sobre la mesa?. Muchísimas gracias.


----------



## Pier (Aug 18, 2021)

Davidrivero said:


> Buenas noches Vanessa. ¿Cómo te ha ido el Bop Pad durante este tiempo?. ¿Necesita un soporte o es firme sobre la mesa?. Muchísimas gracias.


Hola David!

Lo puedes usar sobre la mesa o una silla, pero si tienes experience con baquetas y quieres hacer rebotes etc lo mejor sería usar un soporte. La tensión cambia dependiendo de dónde lo pongas.

Venden un soporte específico para el BopPad que se monta sobre un soporte de platillos. Quizás funcione un soporte para caja/tarola pequeña, pero nunca lo probé.


----------



## Davidrivero (Aug 18, 2021)

Pier said:


> Hola David!
> 
> Lo puedes usar sobre la mesa o una silla, pero si tienes experience con baquetas y quieres hacer rebotes etc lo mejor sería usar un soporte. La tensión cambia dependiendo de dónde lo pongas.
> 
> Venden un soporte específico para el BopPad que se monta sobre un soporte de platillos. Quizás funcione un soporte para caja/tarola pequeña, pero nunca lo probé.


Mil gracias Pier.


----------

